# HiGuide 0.6 (New and Improved Version)



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm working on a new version of HiGuide so if anyone wants to give what i currently have a test i'd appreciate any feedback / bug reports you may have.

Original Thread

I'm away for the next few days so don't be surprised if i don't reply before the end of the weekend.

There are now 3 files which need to be copied to your tivo:
higuide.itcl goes in your tivoweb/modules directory
higuide.js goes in your tivoweb directory
and NewEpisodes.png goes in your tivoweb/img directory
Remember to ftp the files to you tivo in binary mode.

Cheers,

Shane.

*Synopsis*

I am currently working on a much improved version which is more interactive through the use of http requests. In the previous version the page and colours stayed static so the only method to see what you had set to record was to reload the whole higuide page. Now all scheduling and cancellations can be performed directly on the guide page and you will see the colours change dynamically as shows are set to record.

A brief list of new features:

 Dynamic scheduling of programmes on the guide page
 Conflict highlighting done by the client so this can be turned on/off without reloading the page
 Programme is scheduled to record or cancelled simply by clicking on the title of the show in the guide
 Programme information is retrieved on the fly. Therefore, descriptions for every programme do not need to be downloaded with the original page.
 A log file is displayed which reports all actions and any possible errors which occurred.
Things I need to work on:

 Schedule/Cancellation of currently recording shows
 More documentation / information on the page
 Any other suggestions, then please post below


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

I forgot to mension in the first post that I am aware that in this new version there is an issue with the indication of programmes set to record on channels not displayed in the higuide. There will be a fix fairly soon - i just was just happy that many of the new features were working and thought some people would be interested to see what it could do.

Remember, this is still in beta!

Shane.


----------



## regatta (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Shane 
I use HiGuide all the time, and find it a very handy TiVoweb module. I have downloaded the new version and will install it over the weekend. I will feedback to you next week. 
Thanks, Neal


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi

Just having my 1st play with this promising module. I do get it working...sort of..but

1/. I get the server error below.

2/. I notice that I cannot use the information button as it seems to default to 192.168.0.3 rather than the correct ip address of my TiVo.

Andrew

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_higuide '' 'set "guide_def_bg" "white";set "guide_def_fg" "black";set "guide_rec_bg" "red";set "guide_rec_fg" "white";set "guide_sug_bg" "maroon";set "guide_sug_fg" "white";set "guide_op_showcon" "on";set "guide_con_bg" "grey";set "guide_con_fg" "white";set "guide_fin_bg" "black";set "guide_fin_fg" "white";set "guide_op_shownew" "on";set "guide_op_showsp" "on";set "guide_op_height" "2";set "guide_op_chan" "-1";set "guide_op_chan_cust" "";set "date" "13392";set "guide_start_hour" "0";set "guide_end_hour" "24";set "submit" "Save Preferences";'
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"incr cur_segment $colspan"
(procedure "do_guide_row_showing" line 18)
invoked from within
"do_guide_row_showing $todo_reasons $active $match $chan"
(procedure "do_guide_row" line 45)
invoked from within
"do_guide_row $dates [lindex $channel 0] [array get reasons] [array get segment_active] $chan"
(procedure "::action_higuide" line 386)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Mesaka,

Thanks for your feedback - I see that i have hard coded the information url !!

I have changed the javascript so it should work correctly but i'm not at home to be able to test.

If you copy across the new .js file you won't need to restart tivoweb, just do a clean refresh (hold down control while clicking refresh).

I'll look into the other issue when i get home.

Cheers,
Shane.


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

It seems that IE doesn't like the conflicting part of the script.

Ah, i've found another bug... If you load the higuide page directly it always appends an "/" to the url, and when i request the record page it must be looking within a subdirectory of higuide e.g. "higuide/higuide_r?" not "higuide_r?". I should be able to fix that fairly soon. You can quickly bypass it by clicking on the "today" link which will effectivly take away the "/" from the url.

It has always been a problem that in IE the part of the guide does not act the way i want (it does not have its own scroll box, instead you have to scroll the whole page). If anyone knows how to get it to be the same as in FireFox i'd be much apreciative.

Plenty to be getting on with !!


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

I tried it again - the IP address is now correct  . However, it doesn't get me to the info on the program  . Instead I get a small window with the full higuide in it.

I suspect that the problem is somwthing to do with the way the 'i' url's are being built. All of them have the url http://TiVo_IP_address/higuide/#. The same is true of the link attached to the program title.


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mesaka,

Glad that one helped. The problem you're now seeing i think is related to my previous comment regarding the url of higuide having "/" at the end.

Try clicking on the "Today" or "Next Day" link first and then give it another try.

I'll try to have this fixed fairly soon.


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not sure..I'm testing using firefox so the issues relating to IE6 shouldn't affect me?

PS I'm sorry if I appear to be hassling - I'm just trying to be a good beta-tester!


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

No No. . I'm very appreciative that you have taken the time to test my module.

You're right, the IE issues shouldn't affect you (i.e. whole page scrolling, conflict highlighting). 

But the part about the url and "/" will still affect you. As i say, clicking on the "Today" link should give you a short term resolution.


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

You are right, going forward a day helps - I can now both schedule a recording and check the info after doing it.

I seem to have solved the server error on my own as well. The issue seems to have been a slightly corrupted database. I ran mfscheck and all seems now to be working properly on that front.

My only other comment relates to the speed that the module runs at. I deliberately stress tested it by asking for everything over a 24 hour period (I have all but two sky mixes and the movie channels) and it then takes a very long time to run (so long that Firefox told me that a script was running for too long on the page and did I want to stop it). I wondered if there was a way of caching the information downloaded so that, while it might still take a long-time to download at first subsequent interogations might be faster? I think that the highlights module, that I also use a lot, does something like that to speed things up. In a similar vein would it make sense to default to now - 24:00 rather than 0:00 to 24:00 in order to increase speed?

PS how do the 'custom channels' work?


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

hi mesaka,

Glad we've been able to sort out some of those little issues. Thanks for your help.

I agree, it would be nice if the data could be cached possibly on a daily basis - once i have the current functionality in place i'll give that suggestion some serious thought.

The custom channels works by selecting custom channels in the drop down box and then entering the channel numbers in the box below e.g. "1 2 3 4 10 21" or "1,2,3,4,10,21" and then clicking "Save Preferences". This will save a config file with these channel numbers for use as default from that point on (such as when you click next day or when you first visit the page).

Did you know that the "Save Preferences" button also saves the default start and end time, aswell as the other options in that table. I set my start time to 17.00 and 01.00 and use a custom channel list.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

Shane,

I'm running TWP 1.3.0 on my S2 dTiVo v.6.2 zippered. I copied the files, including your 6a file, and restarted TWP. When I select HiGuide, here's what I get:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_higuide '/' ''
> expected integer but got "8.2"
> ...


I never get any of the option buttons. I've also tried removing the / from the url. That only changes the third line to "action_higuide '' ''

Edit: BTW, 8.2 is the third channel in my favorites lineup. Nearly all of the standard def DTV channels are integer, but not all!

Edit #2: Looks like the integer problem was addressed on May 6 here: .com/forum/showpost.php?p=257183&postcount=113 (add the other forum about a deal on a data base to the url)

Thanks for your work and looking forward to trying it out.
Dave


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for your report Dave, and also the link to the solution :up:

Just to keep you all up to date, i have been able to make the following changes to the code but will not release it till i'm home and can fully test:


Fixed "information link bug " as pointed out by mesaka 
Fixed bug related to link in tivoweb pointing to "higuide/" it will now point to just "higuide" 
Added a further link named "s" to each cell to take you to the showing page in case you want further information or setup a season pass. But remember if you set a recording on this page it will not be seen on the higuide page until you restart. 
Fixed bug which was stopping the conflict highlight functionality in IE. 
Implemented fix for non integer channel numbers (I can't test this!) 

Expected release of version 0.6b: this Sunday/Monday night

I still need to fix the issue rating to programmes set to record on channels not being displayed. Though i may well get it coded up by then as i'm stuck at my parents with nothing else to do while my other half has her wedding dress fitted


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Anyone else finding that HiGuide takes an *age* to load?

By an *age* - I really mean it too .. like 2 minutes plus.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

andyjenkins said:


> Anyone else finding that HiGuide takes an *age* to load?
> 
> By an *age* - I really mean it too .. like 2 minutes plus.


Yep! - Me too. On UK Tivo, using IE 6.0. Takes about a minute to load. None of the popups work either.
I've gone back to previous version (as HiGuide is my most used module - I can;t do without it!)

I think I'll wait for a few weeks until the initial bugs are ironed out.....


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

Version 0.6b is ready.

Here are the features/bug fixes:


 Fixed description/information link 
 Fixed bug related to link in tivoweb pointing to "higuide/" it will now point to just "higuide"
 Added a further link named "s" to each cell to take you to the showing page in case you want further information or setup a season pass. But remember if you set a recording on this page it will not be seen on the higuide page until you refresh.
 Fixed bug which was stopping the conflict highlight functionality in IE.
 Implemented fix for non integer channel numbers (I can't test this!) 
 Fixed issue with programmes being recorded on channels not being displayed

I've not had any experience of higuide taking ages to load. In fact, the recent changes i've made should pose a lower load on the server and will also now send less information. I can only recommend using the latest version to see if that helps.

As before, copy higuide.itcl to you modules directory and the higuide.js to the tivoweb directory.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

shanew said:


> Version 0.6b is ready.
> 
> Here are the features/bug fixes:
> 
> ...


Shane,

Thanks for the new version. Here's what I see on my dTivo:
1. I can't get the description/info link to work. The url displayed at the bottom is 192.168.xx.xx/higuide# when I flyover. Clicking on it scrolls the window back to the top, but I don't see any network request or flyover popup.
2. The integer problem is fixed.

General comments:
1. When will anything appear in the HiGuide Log window?
2. Can anything be done about the channel legend not lining up with the grid in any mode except "very thin"?
3. What about putting a line at the top or bottom with the version and your web address.

Looking good! BTW, my son was upset to hear of the Croc Hunter's demise.

Dave


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

dlmcmurr said:


> Shane,
> 
> Thanks for the new version. Here's what I see on my dTivo:
> 1. I can't get the description/info link to work. The url displayed at the bottom is 192.168.xx.xx/higuide# when I flyover. Clicking on it scrolls the window back to the top, but I don't see any network request or flyover popup.
> ...


Hi Dave,

Glad the integer problem is now fixed. Regarding your popup link - it looks as though your browser has cached the old higuide.js file (with the bug). Do a fresh reload by removing any "#..." from the end of the url and holding down control when you click Go.

That's definitely a good idea about the version number and link, i'll certainly do that.

I never knew there were still problems with the line-up of channel names and the guide rows (it's working fine my end on both FF and IE). Could you PM me the html output (including the images if possible - Do File->Save As and then zip up the html and the corresponding folder), and i'll take a look.


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

The log window just shows you what you have recorded and cancelled and also what conflicts were automatically cancelled.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

will this work with TW Plus ???


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> will this work with TW Plus ???


I'm using it with TWP 1.3.0.

Dave


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I wasn't able to get it running properly on TWP. The TWP I am using is the bundle distributed by OzTivo and john1980 on this forum. http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus The latest higuide seems better than the Higuide in my existing TWP. Perhaps Shane can tell us whether it will work


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Richard,

So far i haven't had chance to try higuide on TWP. But i'll certainly give it a go in the near future. ( I do have a version TWP on my tivo but i reverted back to TW due to stuttering issues with recordings every time a page was loaded  )

Just to let everyone know, i have started writing some documentation which can be found here:

http://higuide.tiddlyspot.com/

I will put a link to this page in higuide in the next release.

Cheers,
Shane.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

The version of TWP being distributed as a bundle by john1980 (OzTivo) does not seem to give the stuttering experienced with other version. It would be great if your HiGuide 0.6 (New and Improved Version) would work with it.


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

RichardJH said:


> The version of TWP being distributed as a bundle by john1980 (OzTivo) does not seem to give the stuttering experienced with other version. It would be great if your HiGuide 0.6 (New and Improved Version) would work with it.


I totally agree and will definitely download that version to TWP you mensioned and see what i can do :up:


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

This is much improved !

One of my favourite and most used modules just got much better - good work!!


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok... Hi all....

I have (Or I think I have upgraded to 6.0b)
Running TivoWeb 1.9.4

I get a different looking view, but no programme information... Infact, i get the programme listed (Underlined and Hyperlinked) That sets to record OK and a line in everybox that says "I S" that links to the programme page in TW.

What have I done wrong??

Great module BTW... i have used it for yonks...


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

OK.... OK.....

Call me STUPID!!!

Have just read through the web pages, and it appears that it is an "I" and an "S", and both link to diff things..

Could this be done with a little logo for Information that goes to the links?

Other than that.... FANTASTIC

Cheers

Martin


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

cashew1970 said:


> Ok... Hi all....
> 
> I have (Or I think I have upgraded to 6.0b)
> Running TivoWeb 1.9.4
> ...


Hi Cashew1970,

Click on the "i" link to get programme information and "s" to get sent to the showing page 

Shane.

P.S. I haven't had much time lately to make the final modifications to this version(to do list). I have this weekend free so hopefully I'll have something ready by next week.


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

cashew1970 said:


> Could this be done with a little logo for Information that goes to the links?


I guess i could make a little image instead of using just text, i'll see what i can do.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Its a shame that it doesn't display on hover as well as open the window if pressed......

Would that be possible too??

SOrry to be a pain!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

I've just installed this new module and I have to say I am well impressed ! Well Done and utmost respect to the author!! One suggestion, if I have long list of channels I cant scroll left/right without going to the bottom of the channel listing.. Don't suppose you could display the channel list in the main webform ?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I am using this with Firefox and find that after left clicking anwhere on the page I can use the left/right scroll option on my mouse


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

cashew1970 said:


> Its a shame that it doesn't display on hover as well as open the window if pressed......
> 
> Would that be possible too??
> 
> SOrry to be a pain!


Yes I suppose that's possible. I was trying to minimise the amount of data being sent with the initial page. I expect i can make it optional as it was originally.



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I've just installed this new module and I have to say I am well impressed ! Well Done and utmost respect to the author!! One suggestion, if I have long list of channels I cant scroll left/right without going to the bottom of the channel listing.. Don't suppose you could display the channel list in the main webform ?


Try setting grid height to "Very thin" in the preferences.

Cheers,
Shane.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ive got a problem, the i/s options dont appear if i view from 0.00 to 23.00 on any day, thus it wont let me click anything to record. Comes up with the following errors

Line: 222
Char 7
Error: 'getAttribute(....)' is null or not an object
Code: 0
Url: http://192.168.2.100:5000/higuide

If i limit it to view 19.00 - 23.00 it works fine, and if i work backwards like 14.00 0 23.00 it;ll work.

Running the latest release.

Any ideas?

cheers


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

shanew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm working on a new version of HiGuide so if anyone wants to give what i currently have a test i'd appreciate any feedback / bug reports you may have


Hi shanew,

I just wondered how you were getting on with progressing V0.6 from the Beta to a release version as I see its been quite a few months now since you posted the Beta version for people to test.

I love your 0.5 version which is far better than any of the other channel grids etc modules that people have tried to produce for TivoWeb but I'm sure the new version can only make it even better and more fully featured than it already is.

I look forward to hearing any further update you can give us on progress with the new version of HiGuide.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shane,

Just to ask you how things were going with the Beta testing on the latest version of Hi Guide, since as far as I know it never seems to have become a formal release and last reports seem to indicate there were one or two bugs still to be ironed out?

Hope this doesn't sound like I'm hassling you but I really do like HiGuide and would love to be able to use a further improved version.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've noticed that after using HiGuide, switching to another module that requires database access (e.g. Channel list, highlights, now playing) causes TiVo to reboot. It's totally reproducible on my TiVo.

Anyone else seeing something similar?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> I've noticed that after using HiGuide, switching to another module that requires database access (e.g. Channel list, highlights, now playing) causes TiVo to reboot. It's totally reproducible on my TiVo.
> 
> Anyone else seeing something similar?


Hi Guide is one of the more demanding Tivoweb modules (along with Digiguide, Highlights, Now Playing with Sort, Search by Advisory Code and Tracker) that when used in succession with a number of these other demanding modules can be guaranteed to ultimately reboot my Tivo. However it will take use of a lesser number of these demanding modules in succession to reach the point where the Tivo reboots if it is also recording a program (Red Light on) at the same time.

Perhaps you could outline the guaranteed sequence that causes a Tivo reboot Colin for the benefit of our Rose Tinted Spectacle Wearing friend TCM who swears blind he has never ever heard of Tivoweb causing anyone else's Tivo other than mine to reboot. Strange therefore that all these TivoWeb 1.9.4 users other than TCM have made posts at various points regarding the reboots caused by use of certain more demanding modules on certain occasions.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi... not sure if this is still activly being looked at as a hack... but i find it one of the best that I have installed...

After changing to AltEPG, i have the following when looking at my favorites

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_higuide '' ''
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"incr cur_segment $colspan"
(procedure "do_guide_row_showing" line 18)
invoked from within
"do_guide_row_showing $todo_reasons $active $match $chan"
(procedure "do_guide_row" line 45)
invoked from within
"do_guide_row $dates [lindex $channel 0] [array get reasons] [array get segment_active] $chan"
(procedure "::action_higuide" line 386)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any clues?

M


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Assuming it is something to do with Sky1HD in the first instance...and no guide data


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If it uses genre data it may be due to the same problem I was having with Tivoweb as the Dataset/Genre table is no longer present.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469917

Or as you say, no channel data for certain channels.

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Must be guide data, as it works fine here on either epg (on freeview).


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

i get BBC1, BBC2, ITV, CH4 and CH5, then nothing.... SkY1 HD is next on the list... and that bombs out.... so must be guide data...
Cheers


----------

